# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συνάντηση bb.gr ΝΑΒΒΑ Κύπελλο  στην Περαία  Θεσ/νίκη [Σαββατο 20/10/12]

## Nikolas_mk2

Καλησπέρα,
Με την ευκαιρία των αγώνων της  NΑΒΒΑ-WFF στην Περαία Θεσ/νίκης αποφασίστηκε(με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες!)να ακολουθήσει γερό φαγοπότι/κρασοκατάνυξη σε παρακείμενη χασαποταβέρνα(μια εκ των χορηγών) προκειμένου να ανταμωθούν οι ''παλιότεροι'' και να γνωρίσουν απο κοντα εμάς τους ''νεότερους'' σε όσο το δυνατόν πιο φιλικό και χαλαρό περιβάλλον....Είναι μιας πρώτης ταξεως ευκαιρία να μεταφέρουμε το ωραίο κλιμα του φορουμ σε εναν ζεστό χώρο με καλό φαγητό και να κλείσουμε οσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα ενα όμορφο Σαββατόβραδο......Εδω μαζευουμε τις συμμετοχές προκειμένου να μπορεσουμε να κλείσουμε εγκαίρως τραπέζι σε ενα εκ των δύο μαγαζιών αφου και τα δυο είναι αιθουσες δεξιώσεων και τα Σαββατα υπάρχει συνήθως μεγάλη πληρότητα....Σε ποιο απο τα δυο θα βρεθουμε θα αποφασιστεί λογικά την Πέμπτη ωστε να εχουμε πανω-κατω ενα νουμερο συμμετεχόντων κι αφου πρωτα μιλήσουμε με τους χορηγούς για να δούμε τι καλύτερο μπορούμε να εξασφαλίσουμε!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η δική μου συμμετοχή είναι δεδομένη σ αυτα δεν λέω ποτε όχι , ειδικα στο καλό φαγητό και ότι προκύψει μετα .

θα μάθουμε ποιό μαγαζί θα μας προσέξει καλύτερα και θα μαζευτεί η ομάδα , να δείξουμε ότι και στην δίαιτα αλλα και στον όγκο τα καταφέρνουμε μια χαρα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## grtech

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up: 
Ο λαός του εξωτερικού θέλει οπτικοακουστικά ντοκουμέντα χωρίς φωτομοντάζ και λογοκρισίες... α και να είναι live stream όχι τίποτα κονσέρβες.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aντε παιδια,καλά να περάσετε,περιμενουμε φωτογραφίες από την παρέα και από τα φαγητα,βεβαίως,βεβαιως  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> η δική μου συμμετοχή είναι δεδομένη


+1  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> +1


εσύ θα μας χαλάσεις την βραδυα αλλα θα σε αντέξουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

αλλα δεν θα πάμε πουθενα σε κακοφημα μαγαζιά το βράδυ γιατι το σάββατο έχει τσόντα λάιβ στην τούμπα φωτη ΠΑΟΚ-ΑΕΚ αν δεν ήταν οι αγώνες εκείνη την ώρα θα πηγαίναμε παρέα να απολαύσουμε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## billy89

+1 και από μένα! Δε βλέπω κίνηση όμως!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> +1 και από μένα! Δε βλέπω κίνηση όμως!


Ε,κλασσικα θα μαζευτουμε λαός τελευταία στιγμή,όταν θα εχουν αρχίσει να κατακλίζουν την ευρύτερη περιοχή οι μυρωδιές απο τα μπιφτέκια/σουτζουκάκια/μπριζολες/λουκανικα/κοτοπουλάκια και λοιπά εδέσματα!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μην αγχώνεστε τέτοια ιβέντ πάντα έστω την τελευταία στιγμή συγκεντρώνουν το ενδιαφέρον , όποιος θα έρθει στους αγώνες απο το φόρουμ ενοείτε θα δεί το τιμ του ββ.gr  και θα δώσει παρόν οπότε θα βγεί και το πρόγραμμα της διατροφής μετα δημοσίων θεαμάτων .

μόνο σεμνά πράματα θέλω σε σεμνά μαγαζια να παρεβρεθούμε και νωρίς για ύπνο γιατι εγω το πρωί της κυριακής πηγαίνω στην εκκλησία κατα τον πρωινό όρθρο και αν αργήσω και δεν με δεί ο παπάς δεν ξεκινάει την λειτουργία . :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα βρεθούν πολλα άτομα που είναι και μέλη στο φόρουμ όπως σε κάθε αγώνα σε όποια περιοχή της ελλάδας και να γίνουν  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## RAMBO

Θα  ερθω και γω με την δεσποινιδα Ελινα για την καλυψη του αγωνα,να μασ εχετε καλη θεση μετα κοντα στα κρεαταα! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε ράμπο το δημοσιογραφικό τιμ  θα είναι σε περιοπτη θέση , όπως και στο φαγητό , μόνο που την δεσποινίδα ελίνα επειδη είναι γκρινιάρα και όλο λέει ότι παχαίνει στο τραπέζι μπροστα της θα έχει μόνο σαλατικά να μην χαλάσει την δίαιτά της και μας γκρινιάζει μετα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 

θα τα πούμε αύριο απο κοντα κωστάκη θα κανονήσω να καθήσετε σε σημείο να είστε άνετα και να μπορείτε να κάνετε δουλειά καλη   για να προταθείτε για βραβείο πούλιτζερ  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Razz:

----------


## eli_din3

> ενοείτε ράμπο το δημοσιογραφικό τιμ  θα είναι σε περιοπτη θέση , όπως και στο φαγητό , μόνο που την δεσποινίδα ελίνα επειδη είναι γκρινιάρα και όλο λέει ότι παχαίνει στο τραπέζι μπροστα της θα έχει μόνο σαλατικά να μην χαλάσει την δίαιτά της και μας γκρινιάζει μετα
> 
> θα τα πούμε αύριο απο κοντα κωστάκη θα κανονήσω να καθήσετε σε σημείο να είστε άνετα και να μπορείτε να κάνετε δουλειά καλη   για να προταθείτε για βραβείο πούλιτζερ


Aααα κυριε Ηλια δεν θελω τετοια..εχω κανει το τσιτ της εβδομαδας αυτης αλλα δεν γινεται να βρεθουμε και να μη φαω... θα τα τιμησω τα κρεατακια  :01. Mr. Green:  εξαλλου κρεατα ειναι μωρεεεεεεεε :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Aααα κυριε Ηλια δεν θελω τετοια..εχω κανει το τσιτ της εβδομαδας αυτης αλλα δεν γινεται να βρεθουμε και να μη φαω... θα τα τιμησω τα κρεατακια  εξαλλου κρεατα ειναι μωρεεεεεεεε


αυτο έλειπε να μην φας τα κρεατάκια πρωτεινούλα καθαρή και κανα κοψίδι παραπάνω επιβάλετε τετοια μερα που είναι σαν μια γιορτη της σωματικής διάπλασης ,αλλωστε εσύ ακόμα στην ανάπτυξη είσαι μπόι θα γίνει και μετα το φαί θα σας πώ και θα αναλύσω την μέθοδο καύσης των θερμίδων που δεν θα προλάβουν να τοποθετηθούν στις λιποαποθήκες , με πεζοπορία και κλάμπινκ με χορό και ξεφάντωμα ενοώ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

ο ράμπο δεν έχει ανάγκη σε μια επικίνδυνη αποστολή να πάει  τις έχει λιώσει οπότε όλα καλα αυτος δεν έχει ανάγκη , άλλωστε τα λιοντάρια δεν τρώνε χόρτα αλλα κρέας  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Να αναφέρω οτι η συνάντηση για φαγητό μετά τους αγώνες θα γίνει στην ταβέρνα *Μανώλης*,επάνω στον κεντρικό δρόμο Θεσ/νικης-Περαίας οπου θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε ανετοι φορτωμα πρωτείνης για ολη την ερχομενη εβδομάδα μιας και-περαν της δεδομένης ποιοτητας του μαγαζιού- οι ιδιοκτήτες,οι οποιοι ειναι και χορηγοι-υποσχέθηκαν μα γεναια εκπτωση στο τραπέζι αφου είμαστε οπως είπαν πολύ φαγανά παιδιά!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Αν και τραβηξαν αρκετά οι αγώνες,λιγο μετά τις 01.00 βρεθηκαμε-με τρελές πείνες-και για το απαραίτητο ''φορτωμα'' Π/Υ/Λ μετά απο 7(!)σχεδόν ώρες στο αμφιθέατρο..... 
 Φωτογραφίες δυστηχως των εδεσμάτων δεν υπαρχουν καθως αυτα δεν εμειναν για αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα στο τραπέζι! Ακομη χειροτερα-δεν αποθανατίσαμε καποιον κύριο που ''γονάτισε'' το αρνάκι στη σούβλα σε χρόνο ασυλληπτο!!!  :01. Razz: 
 Αν και με μεγαλη κουραση-ηταν μια πολυ ομορφη βραδια,βρεθηκαμε ατομα που μιλούσαμε για καιρό αλλα λόγω αποστασεων δεν ειχαμε συναντηθεί ποτέ και ελπίζω να το επαναλάβουμε σύντομα....  :01. Wink: 

''Οικογενειακή'' φωτογραφία-όσων βεβαια είχαμε μεινει μεχρι τις 03.00 στο μαγαζί......   :01. Mr. Green:  Billy89,Rambo,Eli_din3,TRIANTAFYLLOU,Nikolas_Mk2

----------


## NASSER

Μπράβο παιδιά!!!   :03. Clap:

----------


## Stella

Tι....αλλο φωτογραφικό υλικό δεν έχει;;;; :02. Shock: 
Πλάκα κάνετε!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως κάναμε καλή παρέα με όλα τα παιδια απο το φόρουμ στο συμπόσιο που είναι καθιερωμένο μετα τούς αγώνες και είναι ωραία όταν γνωριζόμαστε και προσωπικα μετα απο τόσες ώρες που περνάμε διαδικτυακά  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
να στε καλα παιδια και θα το ξανακάνουμε όταν δίνετε η ευκαιρία , αλλα το τέρας αντοχης και ιδιοσυγκρασίας η ελίνα μόνο χορταρικα έφαγε και λίγο στηθος απο κοτόπουλο ούτε μια πατάτα τηγανητη για μυρωδια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## eli_din3

> πάντως κάναμε καλή παρέα με όλα τα παιδια απο το φόρουμ στο συμπόσιο που είναι καθιερωμένο μετα τούς αγώνες και είναι ωραία όταν γνωριζόμαστε και προσωπικα μετα απο τόσες ώρες που περνάμε διαδικτυακά 
> να στε καλα παιδια και θα το ξανακάνουμε όταν δίνετε η ευκαιρία ,* αλλα το τέρας αντοχης και ιδιοσυγκρασίας η ελίνα μόνο χορταρικα έφαγε και λίγο στηθος απο κοτόπουλο ούτε μια πατάτα τηγανητη για μυρωδια*


εγω ειμαι αυτη  :01. Smile:  :01. Razz: 

οντως πολυ καλη παρεα.. και εχω να δηλωσω οτι ο κ.Ηλιας ειναι πολυ γλυκουλης και απο κοντα  :01. Razz:  ο ναι  :01. Razz:  χαχαχα
ο Στελακος (που ειχε φυγει πριν την φωτο) ειναι πολυ συμπαθητικο παιδι  :01. Smile:  (ημασταν οι κουτσομπολες του αγωνα  :Stick Out Tongue: ) 
και ο Νικολας πολυ καλο παιδι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
(με τον Βασιλη δεν μιλησα πολυ αλλα φανηκε εξισου συμπαθητικος :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

για τον Κωστη δε θα πεις τπτ? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε ρε παιδια,βαλτε καμια φωτο,εμεις στους αγωνες της Αθηνας μονο φωτογραφία με το εκκαθαριστικο μας δεν εχουμε βγει :01. Razz: 
Ή μηπως ειναι σόκιν και δεν εμφανίζονται δημόσια; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ε μετα απο αυτο το τσιμπουσι με μπολικο αλκοολ ολο και κατι shocking πιθανοτατα παιχτηκε.Αντε περιμενουμε :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια απο την πείνα μετα τους αγώνες τι φώτο να βγάζαμε εγω ούτε μυαλό ούτε σκεύτηκα να βγάλω , αν και ήθελα να βγάλω απλα μια φωτο με το τραπέζι με τα κρεατικά σκέτη απόλαυση
απο κεί και πέρα το φόρουμ είναι σοβαρό μαγαζί αυτες οι φώτο που θα βάζαμε δεν ταιριάζουν εδω , αφήστε απλα την φαντασία σας να οργιάσει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

και μερικές μετα τον αγώνα απο το γυμναστήριο FORUM του τασου δημητριάδη μαζί με την νικήτρια της περφόρμανς κατηγορίας χριστίνα γώγου που μετα απο 12 χρόνια αποχής ξανακατέβηκε σε πολυ καλύ φόρμα

----------


## vaggan

ο γνωστος τασος δημητριαδης που ειχε  το σουπερμαν στην θεσ/νικη?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αντε ρε παιδια,βαλτε καμια φωτο,εμεις στους αγωνες της Αθηνας μονο φωτογραφία με το εκκαθαριστικο μας δεν εχουμε βγει
> Ή μηπως ειναι σόκιν και δεν εμφανίζονται δημόσια;


εσείς είστε καθαροί και βάλατε εκκαθαριστικό εμείς τι εκκαθαριστικό να βάλουμε όσο περισσότερα κρύβουμε τόσο πιο συμπαθητικοί θα είμαστε , γιατι μετα θα καλέσετε το ηθών να μας μαζέψει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ο γνωστος τασος δημητριαδης που ειχε  το σουπερμαν στην θεσ/νικη?


ακριβως βαγγέλη αυτος έψησε να κατεβεί η χριστίνα και με 3 μήνες προετοιμασία πέτυχε πολυ καλή φόρμα αγωνιστική , άλλωστε είναι η μνήμη του σώματος που λέμε

----------


## goldenera

Μπράβο παιδιά, και του χρόνου να είστε καλά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## koukoutsaki

Μπραβο στην παρεα ελπιζω να ηταν καλα κ τα κοψιδια  :01. Smile:  
Κουκλα Ελινα ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Ας ανεβασω μερικες backstage φωτο για να δειτε ποσο ''μικρος'' ειναι ο Ηλιας :01. Razz: ..περασαμε πολυ ωραια και στον αγωνα και μετα στην συναντηση οπου τα πιατα εξαφανιζοντουσαν με μαγικη ταχυτητα,ελπιζω σε συγκεντρωσεις να δινουμε το παρων πολλοι περισσοτεροι καθε φορα κ να μεγαλωνει η παρεα
 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55749

----------


## 72K

Πάντως ο Rambo δικαίως έχει φωτογένεια. Είναι ομορφόπαιδο  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε διαβολάκο ράμπο παπαράτσι καθόσασταν πίσω με την ελίνα και κάνατε διαβολιές ,πότε με έβγαλες έτσι χαμπάρι δεν πήρα να φτιαχτω λίγο , χύμα είμαι ότι να ναι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
καμια απο τον αγώνα να δούμε αν και μίλησα με τους διοργανωτες και έχουν απο επαγγελματία πολύ υλικό καμια 1500 φωτο που θα στείλουν σε σιντι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Ηλια δεν ειχα τον καλο εξοπλισμο μαζι μου για να κανω αψογη καλυψη οπωσ στους αλλους αγωνες κ με τα ερασιτεχνικα μηχανηματα πωσ να δουλεψει ενας επαγγελματιασ? :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σωστα κωστάκη τα εργαλεία κάνουν τον μάστορα όσο καλός μάστορας και να είσαι αν δεν έχεις τα εργαλεία τι ποιοτική δουλειά να βγάλεις  :01. Razz:

----------

